# Surf & Tater



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2022)

*Surf & Tater*​


I don’t get any help around the Den, when it comes to consuming Fish & Seafood, since Mrs Bear won’t eat any.
So I’m still working on getting rid of the 20 Tails Bear Jr got me for Christmas. 

As much as I love a little Tail now & then, it still takes me awhile to consume 5 pounds of Tails.
I love Lobster Tail meat so much, I like to eat it all by itself, no sauce, no creams, just Lobster Meat & melted butter.

This time I just added Sautéed Sliced Baked Taters to help fill me up, and some Cranberry Sauce, without overpowering the Lobster enjoyment.
I cut down both sides of the bottom of the shells, peeled it back & pulled the Meat out in one piece.  Seasoned with a little Old Bay, and Preheated My Ninja to 390°.
Then into the Airfryer Pan for 5 Minutes. Checked & went another 2 minutes.

Melted Butter on the Tails, some Taters and Cranberry Sauce fixed me right up!
It was Perfect !!   Makes Me a Happy Bear!!


Bear


Four 4 ounce Lobster Tail, Meat removed & rinsed:







Added some Old Bay, and put in Ninja, on Air Fry @ 390°:






Ready to remove, after 7 minutes:






Bear's Supper, of 4 Lobster Tails, with melted butter, Sautéed Sliced Baked Taters, & Cranberry Sauce:


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

Very tasty Bear!  That is about the only thing I miss since my shellfish allergy hit about 10 years ago.  We used to do lobster boils often especially when they put Maine,  live lobsters on sale for $5.99/lb (back then).  I still have a pack of imitation lobster in the fridge I might make a lobster cocktail with dinner tonight.  

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2022)

Looks real good John. I'm a big fan of lobsters in general. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2022)

Looks good I love lobster.
If you need some getting rid of it give me a call, I will gladly help.

Warren


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 3, 2022)

Looks awesome Bear! I have some to thaw from Christmas too, never thought to use the air frier, we’ll give it a go! Thank you for posting, looks real tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2022)

clifish said:


> Very tasty Bear!  That is about the only thing I miss since my shellfish allergy hit about 10 years ago.  We used to do lobster boils often especially when they put Maine,  live lobsters on sale for $5.99/lb (back then).  I still have a pack of imitation lobster in the fridge I might make a lobster cocktail with dinner tonight.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


Thank You Cliff!!
Wow---$5.99 a pound?!?!---Around here, right now 4 ounce tails go for $6.99.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Cliff!!
> Wow---$5.99 a pound?!?!---Around here, right now 4 ounce tails go for $6.99.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


That was a long time ago...have not checked in the last few years as I can't eat or cook them anymore.

You did inspire me tonight,  imitation lobster cocktails for an appetizer.  Home made cocktail sauce, dill garish and imitation lobster.  The taste was there, but the imitation lobster is more dense than a real tail...I take what I can get


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 3, 2022)

I’m not sure why lobster isn’t extinct. It has to be be in the top 3 tastiest things in the sea along with abalone and king crab. 

Those look good incredibly tasty, Bear.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 3, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’m not sure why lobster isn’t extinct. It has to be be in the top 3 tastiest things in the sea along with abalone and king crab.
> 
> Those look good incredibly tasty, Bear.


Or dungeness crab.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 3, 2022)

Now that's a mighty fine looking meal right there John !
Lobster is one of.my favorites too !

Keith


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 3, 2022)

Excellent post John.  I, too love Lobster. Similar boat as you, the Mrs. won't eat Lobster.  I've been getting from Wild Fork Foods with free shipping.  Did you add butter to the Air Fryer during the cook?  I usually Broil them in the oven.  Great work.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 3, 2022)

Great looking plate John.  I can almost taste it.

I've heard that the local folks in Maine used to walk out at low tide and pick up lobsters from the dried up seabed. 

Like shrimp here in coastal NC;  Local folks didn't eat them as they were considered "poor people food", and they didn't want to be seen as poor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks real good John. I'm a big fan of lobsters in general.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!
Can't beat 'em!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> Looks good I love lobster.
> If you need some getting rid of it give me a call, I will gladly help.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!
I knew I could count on your help!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2022)

It must be tough having to go thru all that lobster on your own John, good to see you are up to the task, looks fantastic! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2022)

Looks like a mighty tasty meal bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 4, 2022)

You had me at lobster John. Man, about my favorite meat on the planet. Being the good Samaritan that I am, I'll offer to help you get rid of the rest of those tails  Nice job buddy and some fine eats for sure.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome Bear! I have some to thaw from Christmas too, never thought to use the air frier, we’ll give it a go! Thank you for posting, looks real tasty!



Thank You Jed!!
Yup--Air Fryer does them Great !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Sven Svensson said:


> I’m not sure why lobster isn’t extinct. It has to be be in the top 3 tastiest things in the sea along with abalone and king crab.
> 
> Those look good incredibly tasty, Bear.


Thank You Sven!!
I have to agree, 100%. !!!
Just can't beat a Nice Buttery Tail !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> As much as I love a little Tail now & then...


Me too. Nice looking tails there, John...


----------



## Ringer (Jun 4, 2022)

Good job on these bear, they look great. I could probably eat cranberry sauce with anything.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 4, 2022)

Hard to believe but at one time in North America Lobster was used as fertilizer and a food for peasants, servants, and prisoners.  See paragraph 11.









						Lobster - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Steve H (Jun 5, 2022)

I have lobster and king crab in the freezer for Father's Day. Along with Stone crab and shrimp. You are making it very hard not to wait! Looks nice John!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Or dungeness crab.


Thank You!!
Don't think I ever had "Dungeness crab".
And for the Like too.

Bear



912smoker said:


> Now that's a mighty fine looking meal right there John !
> Lobster is one of.my favorites too !
> 
> Keith


Thank You Keith!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 5, 2022)

Looks great Bear! I agree it’s a delicate flavor that stands on its own with a little butter. Same thing I say about morels.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Excellent post John.  I, too love Lobster. Similar boat as you, the Mrs. won't eat Lobster.  I've been getting from Wild Fork Foods with free shipping.  Did you add butter to the Air Fryer during the cook?  I usually Broil them in the oven.  Great work.


Thank You Mike!!
No, I added some after they were cooked.
If I wanted to add butter while cooking, I would use the Baking pan, without holes.
I gotta look into that Wild Fork Outfit.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking plate John.  I can almost taste it.
> 
> I've heard that the local folks in Maine used to walk out at low tide and pick up lobsters from the dried up seabed.
> 
> Like shrimp here in coastal NC;  Local folks didn't eat them as they were considered "poor people food", and they didn't want to be seen as poor.


Thank You Jack!!
When I was a Kid, We stopped telling people we regularly ate Catfish, because other kids would laugh at us. Now they pay $30 for a Catfish Dinner at PA Restaurants. LOL---Call me poor---I still love Lobster Tail & Catfish!

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2022)

Good looking meal!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> It must be tough having to go thru all that lobster on your own John, good to see you are up to the task, looks fantastic! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I'm doing pretty good---I think I only have about 8 left.
Boy are they Tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like a mighty tasty meal bear


Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


tx smoker said:


> You had me at lobster John. Man, about my favorite meat on the planet. Being the good Samaritan that I am, I'll offer to help you get rid of the rest of those tails  Nice job buddy and some fine eats for sure.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!
I knew I could count on your help!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Me too. Nice looking tails there, John...



Thank You Charles!!
Gotta love 'em!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Good job on these bear, they look great. I could probably eat cranberry sauce with anything.



Thank You Ringer!!
I agree, and Cranberry Sauce usually seems to settle my stomach, if I eat too much.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Hard to believe but at one time in North America Lobster was used as fertilizer and a food for peasants, servants, and prisoners.  See paragraph 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting!!
*Lobster was also commonly served in prisons, much to the displeasure of inmates.*

Sounds like a good reason to break the law!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I have lobster and king crab in the freezer for Father's Day. Along with Stone crab and shrimp. You are making it very hard not to wait! Looks nice John!


Thank You Steve!!
Father's Day is only about 11 days away!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Bear! I agree it’s a delicate flavor that stands on its own with a little butter. Same thing I say about morels.


Thank You Jeff!!
I would probably say the same about the elusive Morels, but I never tasted one.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2022)

MMMM...lobster tail.
And having 20 lbs of tails sounds like a good problem to have.
Great looking meal, Bear.

Stu


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice Bear!  The ninja did an excellent job on them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking meal!
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


SecondHandSmoker said:


> MMMM...lobster tail.
> And having 20 lbs of tails sounds like a good problem to have.
> Great looking meal, Bear.
> 
> Stu



Thank You Stu!!
Actually that's 5 pounds of tail---20 tails.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jim!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear
> ...


Well tell Jr.  to step it up this Xmas...lol


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 9, 2022)

Bearcarver
, you never cease to amaze with the food you make. Keep it up!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Actually that's 5 pounds of tail---20 tails.



Ah-ha!  My bad.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice Bear!  The ninja did an excellent job on them!



Thank You Civil !!
This Ninja Rocks!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Bearcarver
> , you never cease to amaze with the food you make. Keep it up!


Thank You Big!!
That's Kind of you to say!

Bear


----------

